# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Seeking to rent space inside existing safe, secure, high-traffic Chicago commercial building

## Kludge

Feel free to delete!

----------


## oyarde

You could give this place a call and ask them . Chicago Gold Gallery , 1236 W Devon Ave , ph # 773 338 7787 , Mon - Sat 9:00 am to 6:00 .

----------


## Kludge

> You could give this place a call and ask them . Chicago Gold Gallery , 1236 W Devon Ave , ph # 773 338 7787 , Mon - Sat 9:00 am to 6:00 .


Thanks. Emailing. ETA: Will call, too. Thanks again.

----------


## TER

*KLUDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

